# 로서 & 로써



## vientito

There seems to be an actual distinction between the two.  I wonder if most koreans do occasionally mix up the two?


----------



## mink-shin

It is one of mistakes many Koreans often do.

Actually the single word '로' has many meanings and '써' attached after '로' narrows them, so you can use '로' instead of '로써'. Though I'm not sure if we understand a chinese character I'm going to say as the same, in this case(로써) '써' means 以.


----------



## dahard1987

로서 stands for your position or status. For example, if you want to say 'I should have made the decision as the president,' you say '사장으*로서* 나는 그 결정을 내렸어야 했어.'
로써 means what way or thing you use do to something. It can be translated to 'by' or 'with.' So '생선을 칼로써 자르다' means 'To cut fish with a knife.'
Sometimes using '로써' sounds a little strange so we prefer to use '로' instead of '로써' like '생선을 칼로 자르다.'


----------



## CharlesLee

'로서' is used for your positions. *As a Korean*, I had to teach Korean to non Korean speakers. *한국인으로서
*
'로써' is used to indicate tools or behavior. In English, it would be ' with by, adverbial phrase'.  I could make it in time* by leaving earlier.  더 일찍 출발함으로써*


----------

